# 327PT5S pole saw



## Modern Marvel (May 30, 2017)

I've been trying to get away with completing all my jobs without the aid of a pole saw and have been successful for quite some time now. Since a friend of mine usually let me borrow his, I was able to get those jobs done for my customers but my friends is currently in the shop for repairs. So I figure while I have the money and since needing one for over a year, now is a good time as any. Our local husqvarna dealer is offering me a sweet deal on a 327PT5S that's hard to refuse and since have demoed this model and love the extended reach. Any tips and advice before I make my purchase would be very helpful. Thanks.


----------



## Zale (May 30, 2017)

Don't buy it. They make awful cuts and break easily. Learn how to climb and make a proper cut. IMO.


----------



## Modern Marvel (May 30, 2017)

Zale said:


> Don't buy it. They make awful cuts and break easily. Learn how to climb and make a proper cut. IMO.


I know how to climb I've been climbing 4 over 10 years now if I was able to climb these trees I wouldn't need a pole saw.


----------



## Zale (May 30, 2017)

Why can't you climb them?


----------



## Modern Marvel (May 30, 2017)

[QUOTE="Zale
Well for one, the customer doesn't want them spiked he's terrified that it's going to hurt them and the main reason is where I have to get out to and make my cuts there is no way that the limbs would be able to support my weight climbing it or a ladder and my weight leaning against it.


----------



## ATH (May 30, 2017)

Learn how to take care of trees first. Then learn how to climb.

If spikes a ladder are your go-tos, you don't know how to care for trees or climb. Your customer is correct...you shouldn't be using spikes for pruning jobs.


----------



## Oldmaple (May 30, 2017)

Gas pole saws can make jobs go faster (simple raising the canopy comes to mind) but must be used in the proper situations. I have the one (I think) that you are looking at and I like it. Pole saws are prone to getting caught in cuts, bending the shaft and breaking. Parts, especially the shafts are expensive. The handle where the throttle and off switch is located is a pain to put back together.


----------



## Modern Marvel (Jun 1, 2017)

ATH said:


> Learn how to take care of trees first. Then learn how to climb.
> 
> If spikes a ladder are your go-tos, you don't know how to care for trees or climb. Your customer is correct...you shouldn't be using spikes for pruning jobs.


Yeah I am by no means a veteran climber I know the basics but that's about where my knowledge is currently. I'm always eager to learn more. The guy who taught me just retired but is a old school climber and he was climbing up till now in his 60's. the customer is essentially the boss so he wants them done with a pole saw I've been needing one and I really like the one I've been looking at (327pt5s)


----------



## Modern Marvel (Jun 1, 2017)

Oldmaple said:


> Gas pole saws can make jobs go faster (simple raising the canopy comes to mind) but must be used in the proper situations. I have the one (I think) that you are looking at and I like it. Pole saws are prone to getting caught in cuts, bending the shaft and breaking. Parts, especially the shafts are expensive. The handle where the throttle and off switch is located is a pain to put back together.


Yeah I have a 327ls string trimmer that has the same identical handle and on and off switch As the pole saw that I'm looking at I had to replace the off switch on the string trimmer one time before and it was a nightmare but I have it down now because I believe once you do it once shouldn't have a problem with it again. It was just difficult for me because I have study fingers and trying to get that stupid switch on the Gide rail it sits in was the most difficult part.


----------



## Oldmaple (Jun 3, 2017)

Modern Marvel said:


> Yeah I have a 327ls string trimmer that has the same identical handle and on and off switch As the pole saw that I'm looking at I had to replace the off switch on the string trimmer one time before and it was a nightmare but I have it down now because I believe once you do it once shouldn't have a problem with it again. It was just difficult for me because I have study fingers and trying to get that stupid switch on the Gide rail it sits in was the most difficult part.


I'm not that good. It's just a pain with the wire in that slot, throttle cable in another slot, nothing getting pinched, put the halves together, throttle cable binds, take it all apart, start again. AAAAAArghhhhh.


----------



## hseII (Jun 4, 2017)

The Husky Pole Saws Suck!!

Your Friend's is in the shop for a reason.

We had to replace the shaft on one that was nearly new, & now we own a PPT-280 ECHO.

There is no Comparison: go buy the ECHO.


----------



## Modern Marvel (Jun 4, 2017)

hseII said:


> The Husky Pole Saws Suck!!
> 
> Your Friend's is in the shop for a reason.
> 
> ...


I don't understand why so many people on here are so presumptuous, his is in the shop for repairs because the idiot he had for a helper ran it over with the trailer that would kind of break any pole saw don't you think. To clarify all pole saws are a bit finicky because of the operating chain and bar are cutting far from the operator the other end. Also you're cutting above your head so chances are you're not on top of the limb making a direct cut after making an undercut which results in the limb being cut hinge down and pinch the bar and chain. Not to mention, the entire machine is made to flex on every pole saw especially when extended at full length. And I've operated many echo pole saws they are the biggest piece of trash I have ever encountered for a pole saw. Husqvarna is better than echo in every way shape and form no matter how you look at it. but we'll save that for another thread this was for as stated in the thread title.


----------



## hseII (Jun 4, 2017)

Modern Marvel said:


> I don't understand why so many people on here are so presumptuous, his is in the shop for repairs because the idiot he had for a helper ran it over with the trailer that would kind of break any pole saw don't you think. To clarify all pole saws are a bit finicky because of the operating chain and bar are cutting far from the operator the other end. Also you're cutting above your head so chances are you're not on top of the limb making a direct cut after making an undercut which results in the limb being cut hinge down and pinch the bar and chain. Not to mention, the entire machine is made to flex on every pole saw especially when extended at full length. And I've operated many echo pole saws they are the biggest piece of trash I have ever encountered for a pole saw. Husqvarna is better than echo in every way shape and form no matter how you look at it. but we'll save that for another thread this was for as stated in the thread title.



I'm going off my experiences, as well as the experiences of many other local guys.

The shaft connections on the Husky's are a known problem. 

Lighten Up Francis.


----------



## Modern Marvel (Jun 4, 2017)

hseII said:


> I'm going off my experiences, as well as the experiences of many other local guys.
> 
> The shaft connections on the Husky's are a known problem.
> 
> Lighten Up Francis.


All brands have bugs they have to work out of every model that is new especially nowadays because of left-wing government forcing them to run cleaner because let's face it they don't care if the machine gets burned up or even will cut a twig. I'm going off of my experiences and locals experiences in my area as well. And I apologize for coming off that way, to gain respect you must give respect and I apologize.


----------



## hseII (Jun 4, 2017)

Modern Marvel said:


> All brands have bugs they have to work out of every model that is new especially nowadays because of left-wing government forcing them to run cleaner because let's face it they don't care if the machine gets burned up or even will cut a twig. I'm going off of my experiences and locals experiences in my area as well. And I apologize for coming off that way, to gain respect you must give respect and I apologize.



This True.

The government didn't have anything to do with the Chitty design of the connectors: I'm not certain about the 2017 models, but 2 years ago, the replacement shaft was the same as the original.


----------



## Modern Marvel (Jun 5, 2017)

hseII said:


> This True.
> 
> The government didn't have anything to do with the Chitty design of the connectors: I'm not certain about the 2017 models, but 2 years ago, the replacement shaft was the same as the original.


To my understanding all of the 2017 models lot of issues were fixed for the good and I have been told that the model I'm looking at getting is standing right now with a gigantic lead over the other models of which I think there are a total of three or four all of those underneath are not all that different from each other maybe just the length they extend out to. A big price jump as well. And as a matter of fact I really don't even like running a pulse all and if I don't have to you can bet I won't but for some crazy reason I seem to end up needing one, whether a customer demands it or what ever the case is but our a lot of other useful things I could be spending his money on but I think it's going to help me in the long run handy dealer is giving me one hell of a warranty which is the offer I mentioned any opening thread I can't refuse.


----------



## hseII (Jun 5, 2017)

Modern Marvel said:


> To my understanding all of the 2017 models lot of issues were fixed for the good and I have been told that the model I'm looking at getting is standing right now with a gigantic lead over the other models of which I think there are a total of three or four all of those underneath are not all that different from each other maybe just the length they extend out to. A big price jump as well. And as a matter of fact I really don't even like running a pulse all and if I don't have to you can bet I won't but for some crazy reason I seem to end up needing one, whether a customer demands it or what ever the case is but our a lot of other useful things I could be spending his money on but I think it's going to help me in the long run handy dealer is giving me one hell of a warranty which is the offer I mentioned any opening thread I can't refuse.



Pole Saws are handy when they are available & can reach. 

I understand your situation: hopefully they have rectified the issues already mentioned, but I would talk to someone who has the new one before buying one, even at a great buy.

Literally less than 15 tanks when our issue happened to an otherwise mint machine.

No misuse, no Abuse, the plastic cable/shaft connector just broke. 
$125 later, an almost new pole saw was back in use.

It hangs on the wall now & my PPT-280 goes instead.


----------



## Modern Marvel (Jun 5, 2017)

hseII said:


> Pole Saws are handy when they are available & can reach.
> 
> I understand your situation: hopefully they have rectified the issues already mentioned, but I would talk to someone who has the new one before buying one, even at a great buy.
> 
> ...


It's possible you guys could have gotten a unit that had a factory defect on the part that broke sometimes you can get a bad unit altogether and either is good for nothing but the trash can or will continue to have problems with it and keep having to dump money into it repairing it. I myself have ran into problems with other brands like this and know people who have had similar problems where nothing is misused or used improperly and for whatever reason it broke if it is just a bug they need to fix sounds like something that they would just need to reinforce the strength of that part. And that was the idea of this thread I posted in hopes that someone has had this particular model but no luck yet.


----------



## Zale (Jun 5, 2017)

Pole saws are for lazy amateurs. Climb it or use a old fashion $50.00 manual pole saw. If you run over one with your truck, the basswood poles are cheap.


----------



## derwoodii (Jun 5, 2017)

1st consider the newer battery husqvarna 536li PT5 pole saw 5 metre of reach similar if not less weight or the Stihl HTA 85..
i used both and completely convinced battery pole saws are the go.. The 300mh battery will out last your days work and with no engine maintenance fuel carby clutch starter cord etc etc or noise and fumes so less fatigue.... oh and no EPA motor noise restrictions means work early morning.. go test one all who have reckon wow same if not more power/torque no pole shaft hassles less weight more reach...


----------



## Modern Marvel (Jun 5, 2017)

Zale said:


> Pole saws are for lazy amateurs. Climb it or use a old fashion $50.00 manual pole saw. If you run over one with your truck, the basswood poles are cheap.


I can climb and Spike and take your smart comment someplace else nobody wants to hear it the customer wants that done with a pole saw and he's the one that's paying for it and if you were to try to climb it you have a nasty fall when you realize the branch are standing on his only two inches thick where you got to get to to make your cut


----------



## Modern Marvel (Jun 5, 2017)

derwoodii said:


> 1st consider the newer battery husqvarna 536li PT5 pole saw 5 metre of reach similar if not less weight or the Stihl HTA 85..
> i used both and completely convinced battery pole saws are the go.. The 300mh battery will out last your days work and with no engine maintenance fuel carby clutch starter cord etc etc or noise and fumes so less fatigue.... oh and no EPA motor noise restrictions means work early morning.. go test one all who have reckon wow same if not more power/torque no pole shaft hassles less weight more reach...
> 
> 
> ...


My dealer has not made me aware of these but I'm looking at them online thanks for the info


----------



## Zale (Jun 5, 2017)

Modern Marvel said:


> I can climb and Spike and take your smart comment someplace else nobody wants to hear it the customer wants that done with a pole saw and he's the one that's paying for it and if you were to try to climb it you have a nasty fall when you realize the branch are standing on his only two inches thick where you got to get to to make your cut



Take it easy. If you are going to make small cuts with a pole saw ( 2 inches where I am standing) it's going to make a raggedy ass cut. Manual pole saw will make a cleaner cut at that diameter.


----------



## Modern Marvel (Jun 5, 2017)

Zale said:


> Pole saws are for lazy amateurs. Climb it or use a old fashion $50.00 manual pole saw. If you run over one with your truck, the basswood poles are cheap.


And if u would have read all the way


Zale said:


> Take it easy. If you are going to make small cuts with a pole saw ( 2 inches where I am standing) it's going to make a raggedy ass cut. Manual pole saw will make a cleaner cut at that diameter.


Well I agree but how many times have us professionals informed the client of something but they want to do it the way they want to do it and if they're the one paying me for the job I have to do it that way


----------



## Modern Marvel (Jun 5, 2017)

Zale said:


> Pole saws are for lazy amateurs. Climb it or use a old fashion $50.00 manual pole saw. If you run over one with your truck, the basswood poles are cheap.


Where I'm capping the tree at is impossible to support the weight of my ladder and me and you can't climb out to it anywhere close before the branch would Snap On You the only other way to do it is to get a lift but customer is not willing to pay for that. I've been needing one quite a few times in the past and continually for some reason end up needing one don't know what the change was recently whereas I never needed one before. This job will have paid for itself when it's finished


----------



## derwoodii (Jun 6, 2017)

this is typical work for HTA 85 battery stihl pole saw facing back roadside veg.. in the 1st month it paid for itself when a small storm blew tho and i had several public danger limb hangers that would need $$$ after hours crew & bucket or climber and was able to sort them safely & easy with out the cost.. The 536li PT5 husky i think a better tool as power head smaller neater & pole longer reach..



i still carry a hand pole saw for other works


----------



## Zale (Jun 6, 2017)

Modern Marvel said:


> Where I'm capping the tree at is impossible to support the weight of my ladder and me and you can't climb out to it anywhere close before the branch would Snap On You the only other way to do it is to get a lift but customer is not willing to pay for that. I've been needing one quite a few times in the past and continually for some reason end up needing one don't know what the change was recently whereas I never needed one before. This job will have paid for itself when it's finished



I understand. I'm just bustin' balls (sort of). Good luck.


----------



## jefflovstrom (Jun 6, 2017)

Well, 39 years in the biz for me next month,
25 years climbing, moved to management (2001, but still climbed for a couple years) and been an op's manager for over 16 years here,
now I have kids and will never enjoy retirement, I am almost 57 and still picking up my kids everyday from school, 
So anyway with all that said, I just want to say that I have never used a pole saw and do not intend to.
Jeff


----------



## jefflovstrom (Jun 6, 2017)

Zale said:


> I understand. I'm just bustin' balls (sort of). Good luck.



ha, (sort of,), bustin balls), it's ok , you do not have to be PC,,I think,,


----------



## derwoodii (Jun 7, 2017)

jefflovstrom said:


> Well, 39 years in the biz for me next month,
> 25 years climbing, moved to management (2001, but still climbed for a couple years) and been an op's manager for over 16 years here,
> now I have kids and will never enjoy retirement, I am almost 57 and still picking up my kids everyday from school,
> So anyway with all that said, I just want to say that I have never used a pole saw and do not intend to.
> Jeff


 

we're about same vintage and career path Jeff. I'm 56 still can climb if choose too but spend most time at a desk yet on my 1st day the boss gave me a stick with a saw on the end of it,,, well our opposite planet parallel universes took differing directions..


----------



## flushcut (Jun 10, 2017)

jefflovstrom said:


> Well, 39 years in the biz for me next month,
> 25 years climbing, moved to management (2001, but still climbed for a couple years) and been an op's manager for over 16 years here,
> now I have kids and will never enjoy retirement, I am almost 57 and still picking up my kids everyday from school,
> So anyway with all that said, I just want to say that I have never used a pole saw and do not intend to.
> Jeff


Never used a pole saw? Or a power pole saw? 
A power pole saw does have its uses but they are few and far between. I have an HT101 that sits 99.999999999% of the time in my shop unused. I really like it for storm damage to keep my distance but if it's not on the truck well….


----------



## jefflovstrom (Jun 10, 2017)

flushcut said:


> Never used a pole saw? Or a power pole saw?
> A power pole saw does have its uses but they are few and far between. I have an HT101 that sits 99.999999999% of the time in my shop unused. I really like it for storm damage to keep my distance but if it's not on the truck well….



Power pole saw,,
Jeff


----------



## Capitalist (Nov 23, 2019)

Bumping this thread because I too hate thate saw and because I like the ferocity in here. 

I will piss a lotta guys off first off by saying that in missouri climbing is nearly obsolete. 

Yes I will climb anything I HAVE TO.
It is not cost effective unless its a last resort. 

I been doing this long enough to walk through a yard with my fingertips and tell if I will dent it with a truck, (Plywood for those situations).

Beyond that its all about access. 
In the case of access the new 85' spider lifts will fit through a 36" gate. 

Regardless if pulling up a post and reinstalling costs an hour or two then so be it,if it saves more time and labor. 

That just cobered 99% of jobs. 

The rest are situations of absolutely zero access that are so specialized few will bid or bid within reason. 

I will be ecstatic for the opportunity and have taken down the worst of the worst in my state. 

I have a manual polesaw which is great and a powerhead 327pt5s which is crap. 

A treeservice without a polesaw does not belong in my state for removal and especially trimming. 

You idiots and your "Right way," (without a polesaw) wont touch my bids for removal most of the time. 

You try trimming a flat 75' spread weeping willow without a polesaw of some sort. 

I will laugh my ass off from a rented lift. 

I have seen it all in my state and would not be in this game if I couldn't be one of the best. There is no tree here I cant confidently take down IN THE MOST COST EFFECTIVE METHOD. 

You guys with all the right answsers scoffing tools that are a multimillion dollar market, (for commercial use)
need a serious humbling.


----------



## hitoppa (Nov 28, 2019)

I have the top Stihl and the best Echo pole chainsaw. The Echo goes out every day on my pickup. The Echo has more reach but the Stihl has more power, bigger bar but the power head is off center and wants to twist in your hand. Wouldn't consider any other makes. Great for clearing for the bucket or crane to come in, low limbing and starting a pruning job or takedown. Just another tool in the box. But beware, if you are cutting off a big limb and it lands on the tip and the but comes backwards it may very well come backwards, get on top of your pole chainsaw shaft, ride it to the ground where it will smash the piss out of it when they both land. If we need to tout our experience on this thread...I have more than anyone on the forum.


----------



## Capitalist (Nov 28, 2019)

hitoppa said:


> I have the top Stihl and the best Echo pole chainsaw. The Echo goes out every day on my pickup. The Echo has more reach but the Stihl has more power, bigger bar but the power head is off center and wants to twist in your hand. Wouldn't consider any other makes. Great for clearing for the bucket or crane to come in, low limbing and starting a pruning job or takedown. Just another tool in the box. But beware, if you are cutting off a big limb and it lands on the tip and the but comes backwards it may very well come backwards, get on top of your pole chainsaw shaft, ride it to the ground where it will smash the piss out of it when they both land. If we need to tout our experience on this thread...I have more than anyone on the forum.


Is your echo a fixed of telescopic.
I heard a lotta good about the echo pole saws here.


----------



## hitoppa (Nov 29, 2019)

There are different models but I want the longest reach and the most power. Echo bought out the pioneer of the polechainsaws, Powerpruner. You can even buy an extension to go on the longest Echo, but difficult to transport. I have one, never used it. The only good ones telescope to get the most reach. I believe Echo gives a couple more feet. You can look up the specs of each.


----------



## CT arborist (Dec 2, 2019)

I have the stihl ht133 and we love it! We use almost every day specially from our 60 feet bucket truck it gives a good extra 13 feet of height. It's very powerful I reccomend this one.


----------



## spydahead (Dec 22, 2019)

hseII said:


> The Husky Pole Saws Suck!!
> 
> Your Friend's is in the shop for a reason.
> 
> ...


I 2nd the echo, I have a older ppt260 I think around 2006, some years I use the hell out of it, other years not so much but it has been one of my most rock solid tools I have ever owned, hasn't broken down once in all these years.


----------



## mikewhite85 (Dec 23, 2019)

CT arborist said:


> I have the stihl ht133 and we love it! We use almost every day specially from our 60 feet bucket truck it gives a good extra 13 feet of height. It's very powerful I reccomend this one.



I have the same model. Saves a lot of time.


----------

